
ICE has arrested 250 students at fake Farmington University - asimpletune
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2019/11/27/ice-arrested-250-foreign-students-fake-university-metro-detroit/4277686002/?csp=apple-news
======
lupire
ICE continues its effort to weaken USA. Note that this scheme goes back to the
Obama administration.

Original article has more details of this entrapment scheme.
[https://www.freep.com/story/news/2019/02/04/university-of-
fa...](https://www.freep.com/story/news/2019/02/04/university-of-farmington-
entrapment-ice/2767401002/)

Much like with terror stings, the government can't find any criminals so they
set up frauds to trick people into breaking laws so they can take
effectiveness.

As a bonus, the government stole money from immigrants doing real work for the
US economy and then deported them.

------
macawfish
What a terrible waste of human life energy. Don't these people have dreams and
aspirations? Or are their souls just that crushed?

This is institutionalized, malevolent sociopathy.

------
detaro
previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21648411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21648411)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21650689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21650689)

------
freehunter
Wait so the government set up a fake school and gave its students a student
visa and when they showed up for school they were arrested and deported? What
was the point? The people thought they were going to school and obtained
student visas and the government got what out of it?

~~~
randyrand
It took me a minute to understand as well.

Apparently it’s a common scheme to enroll in “easy” college classes in order
to stay in the USA. Some classes are merely a front just to get immigration
status and not to actually provide teaching.

This was one of these fake schools, but set up by the government and
apparently the students knew it offered no actual classes. So the students
only enrolled in the school for the immigration status and not to actually
attend schools, which is a violation.

------
trianglem
The university is fake, I don’t know why you would arrest the students.

~~~
larnmar
Because they’re illegal aliens?

As an external observer I have to say that I am deeply confused about how the
basics of enforcing immigration law became controversial in the US.

In the rest of the world, the answer to “should we catch and deport people who
are in the country illegally?” is a blank stare and a “umm, yes? Why are you
even asking this?”

What’s really odd is that the US was the same way up until very recently.

~~~
freehunter
The article says they were in the US on student visas. That’s not illegal
immigration.

> The students had arrived legally in the U.S. on student visas, but since the
> University of Farmington was later revealed to be a creation of federal
> agents, they lost their immigration status

~~~
larnmar
It was shut down in January, though. That was ten months ago. What the heck
are these students still doing hanging around?

